# From Cambiago with Love



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Who says you can't get a C50 in ST03 from Colnago anymore? Love it.


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

Congraulations, sweet color. I got that color in June and built it up with Campy Record group set and Kinlin 30 rims


----------



## PGAGNE (Jun 19, 2009)

*St03?*

It looks more like ST01. Isn't it? Beautiful frame anyway.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks a lot like mine, and it definitely is ST01, not ST03. I think ST03 was the blue one but I could be wrong.


Here is my build thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=154138


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

royd said:


> Congraulations, sweet color. I got that color in June and built it up with Campy Record group set and Kinlin 30 rims


Roy, when are you going to be up for a ride? I was sick all of September and October and the first week of November, but I am about to hit the bike again. Granted, we will have to try to catch a good weekend since the weather is starting to turn pretty crappy around here.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*oops.*

My bad. It's ST01, ST03 is the red one.


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> Roy, when are you going to be up for a ride? I was sick all of September and October and the first week of November, but I am about to hit the bike again. Granted, we will have to try to catch a good weekend since the weather is starting to turn pretty crappy around here.


Hi Fabs,
Hope you are feeling better now. I am mostly riding in the gym now, but if we get a nice weekend I will certainly be out on the road.


----------

